# Goat Hooves



## Lucky S Ranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I do not have any goats yet. But I have noticed talk about having to care for their hooves a few times a year.

I guess my question is if you provide rocks and or rough cement for the goats to play on will this reduce the amount of hoof care?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It can. It depends on how often they are on it and their genetics on how fast their hooves grow.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It can help, yes. I know some goat owners will take sand paper and staple it on top of spools, ramps, etc. to help keep the hooves worn down, but you will definitely need to provide regular hoof trimmings as needed.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Kaylee sand paper or roof Shingles. The extra shingles are great for it. 

Also it is more them just a few times a year. It is about every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

It really depends on the breed. Some of my Kikos just got their first trim in six months and they didn't really need it. My Nubians are overdue at 2 months. If you live in an area with lots of rain and mud, you'll want to err on the side of trimming too often, otherwise you are inviting foot rot and other bacterial problems.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## Lucky S Ranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I am just looking at the aspect that wild goats have never had anyone trim their hooves. So why do domestic goats need to have this done?

So it sounds like penning them and having muddy fields contributes to them not naturally wearing them down?

Seeing how I have lots of rocks on my property I think I will find a spot and will place some big rocks together and then pour some cement around them to hold them in place. I would think this would at least reduce a little hoof maintenance?

I like the idea of sandpaper on top of things.


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Sadly, domesticated goats have been bred for generations to produce lots of milk or lots of meat and the feet have been of little consequence. It's more than just the difference between being penned or not. Wild goats can climb and jump, which helps wear their feet down. They naturally stay out of wet, muddy spots, so their feet stay harder and dryer and don't rot. But if you put your domesticated goat on the same terrain as a wild goat, your goat would still need more hoof maintenance. 

I'm going to build a tire mountain for my goats this spring, and fill the wells with gravel and cement. Even if it only helps their feet incrementally, they'll have fun jumping around.


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That should certainly help keep feet trimming down.


----------



## Lucky S Ranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Everfree said:


> I'm going to build a tire mountain for my goats this spring, and fill the wells with gravel and cement. Even if it only helps their feet incrementally, they'll have fun jumping around.
> 
> Everfree Farm
> Kiko and Nubian


That sounds like a good idea.

Any concern with them trying to eat the tires;-)

What were you thinking? Like a pyramid of tires?


----------



## Lucky S Ranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Like this? LOL


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Something like that. 


Everfree Farm
Kiko and Nubian


----------

